

Keep track of all the Y Combinator startups on one Slinkset-powered site - kn0thing
http://www.ycstartups.com/
Tired of trying to keep up with the 100+ YC companies, I've plugged in the RSS feeds for all their dev blogs.
======
danielha
I love it.

Now when I see you guys at a party, I can be like "Yo, saw the new geo-
targeted iPhone audio-visual widget for Facebook you guys just put out." And
you'll be impressed I keep up.

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks. I'd debated calling it StartupStalker.com, but that seemed a bit much.

~~~
babul
When you do it in private, it is stalking. When done in public, it is a
service to society. :)

~~~
tesseract
See also: Facebook.

------
adrianwaj
Also check these out:

<http://webapps.slinkset.com/> Web Apps to poke a stick at. (from 8 sources)

<http://roomyc.slinkset.com/> 120+ blogs of News.YC's top users

~~~
kn0thing
Cool. I like roomyc -- I'll make an ad for this to run on YCstartups.com.

~~~
adrianwaj
RedditAll is now included. I am happy to link to YCStartups and the other
sites in the YC ecosystem.

------
kn0thing
Tired of trying to keep up with the 100+ YC companies, I've plugged in the RSS
feeds for all their dev blogs.

------
pg
This is actually very handy for us. Thanks, Alexis!

~~~
LukeG
And we still know more about your portfolio companies' job openings than
anyone else on the planet...

For the rest of the world:
<http://startuply.com/#/investor%3A%22y%20combinator%22/1>

------
rdj
Not to take the conversation into semantics and web marketing but, what
qualifies for entry into the new club? Only YC funded startups? Anyone here
who blogs about starting something? A company that has an idea and is moving
forward? A company who has a product/website and is trying to get traction?
etc, etc...

~~~
kn0thing
Aye, it's originally intended for YC-funded startups. This isn't going to help
our cult reputation, is it?

------
alexk
Search field is not aligned (left) to the ads block on the right side of the
site

------
webwright
Gah, I guess we have to update our blog now. :-(

------
richtaur
wow, that is meta

